# First real off road ride



## Dan151 (10 Jun 2012)

Took my new boardman ht out today when the rain stopped. Took it to the ecology park near my house and to my surprise it wasn't just one circular track, there were loads. One problem though, the beck that runs through it and alongside some of the trails had overflown and flooded everything. Not to worry though, I powered straight through (got my feet a bit wet seen as it was up to my brake discs). After all the fun in the water I took the long way round and ended up having to cross a railway line and tackle some very muddy descents but all in all the bike took it all perfectly. Got some pictures too


----------



## Dan151 (10 Jun 2012)

Continued
















And lastly (oops)


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Aug 2012)

Looks interesting thanks!


----------

